# Welche Wärmeleitpad-dicke für GPU-Kühler



## knightmare80 (20. August 2011)

*Welche Wärmeleitpad-dicke für GPU-Kühler*

Hallo Leute, da der Original-Kühler meiner GTX580 seinen Geist aufgegeben hat (Lüfter dreht nicht mehr), habe ich mir einen - Alphacool NexXxoS NVXP NV 580/570 -für 42€ zugelegt. Leider liegen dem Kühler KEINE Pad´s bei. War ja schon gebraucht aber günstiger als das Angebot für knappe 50€ mir einen gebrauchten Luftkühler zu holen. 

Kann mir wer sagen wie dick/dünn die Pads sein dürfen? Gibt ja 0,5mm bis 1,5mm Pads ...
Idee: Wollte mir von Aquatuning das *Coollaboratory Liquid MetalPad* für die GPU, sowie *Phobya Wärmeleitpads Ultra 5W/mk 100x100x1mm *für Ram und Spawas zulegen und dann zurechtschneiden. Auf die Rückseite wollte ich ein *EK Water Blocks EK-FC580 GTX Backplate - Black* machen wenn es denn geht. Möchte gerne meine Karte anschließend übertakten und erhoffe mir einige Grad verbesserung wenn ich die guten Phobya-Pad´s nehme und die Backplate. Bei meiner anderen Karte waren schon Pad´s dabei.  Da waren es aber 1,5mm dicke Pad´s ... finde das bissl zu dick, im Internet wurde mal von 1mm geschrieben. Bitte um Info´s damit ich die ganzen Sachen bestellen kann. Danke!!!!

Gruß euer Knight


----------



## Charcharias (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpad-dicke für GPU-Kühler*

ich würde für die gpu Arctic Cooling mx-4 nehmen (hab ich auch drauf) und die Phobya für die ram´s und spawas. alternativ könntest du die ram´s auch mit der mx-4 betreiben.
bei der backplate würd ich mich mal schlau machen ob die verschraubung der backplate auch mit den verschraubungen des kühlers zusammen auf die karte passen.
sonst könntest du natürlich auch direkt die alphacool nexxos backplate nehmen


----------



## knightmare80 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpad-dicke für GPU-Kühler*

danke, das wusste ich nicht das sogar alphacool so etwas anbietet. Ich schon gekauft  MX4 ? Ist die besser/schlechter als das Liquid MetalPad? Leichter zu verarbeiten? Wie sind die Temperaturen? Wie dick waren deine Phobya Pad´s ????


----------



## Charcharias (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpad-dicke für GPU-Kühler*

also ich hab das liquid metal pad noch nicht verwendet, es wird wohl einfacher zu verarbeiten sein, da es aus einem stück ist und nur auf die gpu gelegt wird. ich persönöich bevorzuge jedoch normale wärmeleitpaste, da diese meistens vielseitiger ist (man kann sie auch für ram´s verwenden). die phobya pad´s waren etwas dicker mit 1,5mm. du müsstest am besetn mal mit ner fühlerlehre den abstand ausmessen den du überbrücken willst und dich dann entscheiden.
aquatuning hat die phobya´s ja in verschiedenen dicken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpad-dicke für GPU-Kühler*

Das Liquid Metal Pad ist für Wakü ~untauglich, weil es nur sehr schwer möglich ist, die Einbrenntemperatur von iirc 75 °C zu erreichen. (Wenn man mehrere Komponenten im Kreislauf hat ggf. unmöglich, da man definitiv die Pumpe abstellen müsste)


----------



## Kaktus (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpad-dicke für GPU-Kühler*

@ruyven
Einfach die Lüfter anhalten und warten bis es schmorrt 

Im ernst, nimm die MX4 oder MX2 oder sonst eine aktuelle WLP und gut ist. So riesig sind die Unterschiede nicht. Beser als das was die Grafikkarten Hersteller da drauf schmieren ist so ziemlich alles.


----------



## knightmare80 (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpad-dicke für GPU-Kühler*

Danke für die Info, hatte daran noch nicht gedacht weil bei meinem Shuttle war immer das Liquid Metal Pad im Einsatz. (VGA und CPU)

und ich bestelle die mx4 paste ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpad-dicke für GPU-Kühler*



Kaktus schrieb:


> @ruyven
> Einfach die Lüfter anhalten und warten bis es schmorrt



Das ist die Methode bei Lukü - hier gehts aber um Wakü.


----------



## Kaktus (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpad-dicke für GPU-Kühler*

Das war auch eher ironisch gemeint


----------



## Malkolm (20. August 2011)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpad-dicke für GPU-Kühler*

Zu deiner anderen Frage: Imho benötigst du für SpaWas und Ram unterschiedliche Dicken an Pads, zumindest war dies so bei meinem Watercool und AC Kühler für die GTX570/580.
Imho waren das eine 0,5mm und die anderen 1,0mm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. August 2011)

*AW: Welche Wärmeleitpad-dicke für GPU-Kühler*

Diese Dicken schwanken von Hersteller zu Hersteller, z.T. sogar Modell zu Modell.


----------

